# Former Member Passed



## pops6927 (Jun 14, 2019)

View attachment 398007

	

		
			
		

		
	
 My good friend since childhood passed yesterday and is now with Jesus, former member Craig Wedgwood  R.I.P.  06/13.2019


----------



## radio (Jun 14, 2019)

Sorry to hear the news.  RIP Craig


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2019)

Craig and I had some great conversations...  He will be missed...


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 14, 2019)

Godspeed


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 14, 2019)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your good friend Craig. Prayers to you and to Craigs family.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 14, 2019)

RIP and God be with you.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 14, 2019)

Didn't expect tears this morning. RIP Craig. Teach 'em how to smoke the heavens. 

Sorry for your loss, Pops.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 14, 2019)

RIP Craig... I've read quite a few of his posts when looking through the archives. Good advice all round. Condolences to all who knew him.


----------



## disco (Jun 14, 2019)

He will be missed.


----------



## xray (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear. RIP.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 14, 2019)

sorry to hear you lost a good friend pop's, never an easy thing.I'm sure he will live on through smf


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 14, 2019)

I am sorry for your loss Pops.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2019)

Oh No!!
Craig was a Great Guy!!
RIP Craig---We'll surely miss you.

Bear


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 15, 2019)

He will be laid to rest at Arlington National Cemetary, date and time will be posted when his wife finds out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 15, 2019)

Sorry to hear this...JJ


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 15, 2019)

so sorry to hear he passed, take care and God Bless.


----------

